# Révélation espresso cup



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

http://sprudge.com/chic-new-coffee-cups-paris-course-89378.html

Bloody lovely.

A lot of money for a cup but I think I may have to get one. Looks beautiful, form follows function and will make my coffee taste better









Who mentioned a group buy??


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Very technical, not sure of the merits but like yourself, I'd love one.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

That's two for the group buy then!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh hell yes I'd buy one.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£18.....

I have cracked, broke handles, dropped most of my inkers so not sure i could bring myself to buy one for fear of following the same route.

It does look sexy though.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

This one doesn't have a handle to break!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Go on, count me in - I looked at them when the article first appeared. I prefer the 'creme' version rather than the 'graphite'. Needs someone going to Paris willing to bring some back.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

That is a nice cup...i need one (or probably 2)


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Vey nice indeed.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Go on, count me in - I looked at them when the article first appeared. I prefer the 'creme' version rather than the 'graphite'. Needs someone going to Paris willing to bring some back.


I have a mate in Paris who may be able to sort me out else I'm due for a visit...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Milanski said:


> I have a mate in Paris who may be able to sort me out else I'm due for a visit...


I can think of no better reason to visit Paris&#8230;


----------



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> I can think of no better reason to visit Paris&#8230;


What about Fifi, round the back at Rue Pigalle? The short one with blonde hair, blue eyes and saucy grin? ?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Chrisrayner said:


> What about Fifi, round the back at Rue Pigalle? The short one with blonde hair, blue eyes and saucy grin? 


You know Fifi as well?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Chrisrayner said:


> What about Fifi, round the back at Rue Pigalle? The short one with blonde hair, blue eyes and saucy grin? 


Well, yes, and Fifi - we obviously need to start a list of 10 reasons to visit Paris.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Fifi

2. Fifi

3. Fifi

4. Fifi

5. Fifi

6. Fifi

7. Fifi

8. Fifi

9. Fifi

10. Revelation coffee cups.

Everyone's seen the Eiffel tower by now...


----------



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

Milanski said:


> You know Fifi as well?


I think you'll find an awful lot of chaps do. Some girls too if the stories are to be believed. 8-0


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I'd be interested in a group buy (for the revelation, not Fifi)


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm in as well for 2 and will be there for work in 3w but checking delivery they will deliver to the uk for less than €20 for any number up to 20 or more?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Can I be the first to break ranks.....

They look pretty rustic to me and really nothing special.

If I saw them in a pottery while on holiday and had a chat with the potter that made them I might pick up a couple but they "ain't all that".


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Splitter!


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

So is this group by actually happening?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

PeterL said:


> I'm in as well for 2 and will be there for work in 3w but checking delivery they will deliver to the uk for less than €20 for any number up to 20 or more?


 @PeterL would you be up for getting these on your trip or should I start a group buy thread?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm interested ...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm interested ...


Me also.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Milanski said:


> 1. Fifi
> 
> 2. Fifi
> 
> ...


You do know that Fifi is a bloke, right? Known to his mates as Freddie the tart...


----------



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

Rhys said:


> You do know that Fifi is a bloke, right? Known to his mates as Freddie the tart...


Different Fifi. You can usually tell a ladyboy by the Adam's apple. The Fifi I'm thinking of must be 63 if she's a day. Quite a goer in the seventies. Speed flagged in the nineties, retired to her farm in the Languedoc in 2003.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Chrisrayner said:


> Different Fifi. You can usually tell a ladyboy by the Adam's apple. The Fifi I'm thinking of must be 63 if she's a day. Quite a goer in the seventies. Speed flagged in the nineties, retired to her farm in the Languedoc in 2003.


What you might not know is that Fifi's daughter and granddaughter are all named Fifi in keeping with family tradition. It's not just the name that has been passed on, either.

And I'm in (as more than one generation of Fifis have been keen to ensure).


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

i agree that the vessel impacts your perception of taste by engaging further senses. I have always insisted drinks need to be served from vessels either made of glass or with a light interior. To start with you can see how much is left within.

Sounds like a load of old marketing bollocks to me but the pitch is very very good. I'll have one if a group buy materialises.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Good to see you can buy them without the saucer if you wish.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll plump for one if it goes ahead.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll take one


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

I will be going to the shop and travelling by cab / train so no concerns. What's the best way to sort this, a group buy newbie with good will but not much clue beyond start a list.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd be up for this too!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd be up for one too


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Could be quite popular, you may need to put a maximum on how many you'd be willing to collect @PeterL


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice one @PeterL

It may be worth working out postage or setting an amount, then adding it to the cost of the cups.

Maybe pop a new thread asking for numbers and may be worth taking payment so you aren't out of pocket.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll also take one. Minimum order is 5 for free shipping so I think we're a fair bit over.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Will do and will have a chat with them but be warned Google translate throws this up from their web site: "As the manufacture of the cup is artisanal, you can now pre-order the Revelation cup.

Delivery from early July in the finishing order of preorders."


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I sent an email to them asking whether it is possible to pop in to the cafe and pick one up. They replied (with a bit of a delay), saying that it is best to order online as there are no guarantees of stock in the cafe but that the delivery could be sent to the shop for pick up free of charge.

my reading from the this conversation is that they have stock.

I'd certainly be in for a cup and saucer in granite (they also do a white/cream version)


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

White would be my preference/without saucer


----------

